# Doe due yesterday and loose stool today...should I be worried?



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

I have a 3 yo doe, this is her 2nd freshening, she was due yesterday but still no sign of labor other than her ligs getting softer. 
Tonight I just noticed she has loose stool. We wormed the whole herd a week ago and gave them their follow up yesterday (mollys natural wormer) we haven't changed feed etc. 
How do I combat this? I gave her probiotic, anything else? Is this pregnancy related or something else?


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Just checked her temp and it's normal, she's eating and drinking fine. In fact yesterday she was running and playing with the other goats.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Get a fecal test.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Get a fecal test.


I don't have an option for a fecal at the moment, just looking for ideas in the mean time. Do goats get loose stools before or with labor?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

There should always be an option for a fecal test. Any vet can do it - and you can mail it out for 5 bucks to MeadowMist Lab.

Check her FAMACHA score.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

No, it's not necessarily a sign of labor. I'd probably just dose probiotics (which I see you already did) and keep an eye on her, especially since you say temp is normal and attitude is good. Sometimes goats are just off one day. If it persists for more than 24 hours, that's when I'd start looking into other options.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Calistar said:


> No, it's not necessarily a sign of labor. I'd probably just dose probiotics (which I see you already did) and keep an eye on her, especially since you say temp is normal and attitude is good. Sometimes goats are just off one day. If it persists for more than 24 hours, that's when I'd start looking into other options.


Thank you so much! I can definitely do that. Does adding apple cider vinegar to their water help as well? Because I can add that tomorrow.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I disagree - diarrhea is not normal. For a pregnant doe, I would be concerned.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Spryng said:


> I don't have an option for a fecal at the moment, just looking for ideas in the mean time. Do goats get loose stools before or with labor?


Do you have a microscope? Running your own fecals is fairly simple. I can walk you through the process. A few of my goats had loose stools right before and after kidding but it is not always what happens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did she only do that for one poop? They can have loose stool at the end. I'd start with a B Complex shot and probiotics.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Do you have a microscope? Running your own fecals is fairly simple. I can walk you through the process. A few of my goats had loose stools right before and after kidding but it is not always what happens.


I don't have a microscope, so with yours, it went away once kidding was over or did you need to give them anything?


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Did she only do that for one poop? They can have loose stool at the end. I'd start with a B Complex shot and probiotics.


Only one I've seen so far, I'm picking up B complex in the morning, thank you!


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I disagree - diarrhea is not normal. For a pregnant doe, I would be concerned.


I definitely am, that is why I posted. Didn't know if others experienced it as well in their does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Start with the B Complex and probiotics. If it continues, have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

A few of my does had loose stool right at the end. I treated it, but I think it had to do with baby. 


Spryng said:


> I have a 3 yo doe, this is her 2nd freshening, she was due yesterday but still no sign of labor other than her ligs getting softer.
> Tonight I just noticed she has loose stool. We wormed the whole herd a week ago and gave them their follow up yesterday (mollys natural wormer) we haven't changed feed etc.
> How do I combat this? I gave her probiotic, anything else? Is this pregnancy related or something else?


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Spryng said:


> I don't have a microscope, so with yours, it went away once kidding was over or did you need to give them anything?


I gave probiotics for 3 days before she kidded and then waited to see her poops after she kidded. They were normal so I didn't treat her after that. If she has gooey poop for more than 24 hrs, there is an issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Start with the B Complex and probiotics. If it continues, have a fecal done to include coccidia.


This is excellent advice


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Thank you all so much! She is back to normal pellet stool today so I'm just continuing to keep an eye on her. 2 days overdue and counting lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any sign of labor yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing OK now.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Yes! She gave birth last night to one tiny 2.8 lb baby doeling! Suprised she only had one but so happy she is here!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaaawww!!!!
So happy everything went well!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Aaaaawww!!!!
> So happy everything went well!
> Congratulations!!!


Thank you! Our last kidding this year so now we can just enjoy the summer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

What a sweet kiddo!! Congratulations!


----------

